

Honda's breathtaking new Civic Type R video (remember to press 'r') - petepete
https://www.youtube.com/user/HondaVideo

======
pulkitpulkit
This is pretty cool; I was totally engaged, paying attention to all the little
details in this!

------
jdmitch
how did they do this!?!

